# TCCC conference



## Tactical Medic (Aug 15, 2007)

at Chicago this month-  Due to security reasons I cannot devulge any more information.  Check with your COC to see if you can go.  It is a NOMI sponsered event.

SF


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 15, 2007)

*Please read this-*

double post, sorry


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 4, 2007)

So I went out to the conference in Chicago, I was very empressed with the attendees, there were members from every branch of service (cept Marines of course, but thats why I was there) and the focus was on documentation in the battlefield.  One great tool shown was the "Ranger card" it was very basic in that it had the most critical information needed for the EVAC docs to pass on.  If I get a chance to get one I will post here.  There was also discussion on what was considered a "first responder" which became kinda heated for a couple of hours :wacko: 

Also shown were some electronic devices (Palm pilots, Table PCs) that everyone thought would not be benificial to the field doc, but might work better in a CASH, STP, BAS, FRRS type setting (basicly field hospitals)...


----------



## sandboxmedic (Sep 4, 2007)

Tactical Medic said:


> So I went out to the conference in Chicago, I was very empressed with the attendees, there were members from every branch of service (cept Marines of course, but thats why I was there) and the focus was on documentation in the battlefield.  One great tool shown was the "Ranger card" it was very basic in that it had the most critical information needed for the EVAC docs to pass on.  If I get a chance to get one I will post here.  There was also discussion on what was considered a "first responder" which became kinda heated for a couple of hours :wacko:
> 
> Also shown were some electronic devices (Palm pilots, Table PCs) that everyone thought would not be benificial to the field doc, but might work better in a CASH, STP, BAS, FRRS type setting (basicly field hospitals)...


"Ranger Card"??, is that a "9-line" card,..or something different. I know of a few out there that are similar in design and function.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 5, 2007)

sandboxmedic said:


> "Ranger Card"??, is that a "9-line" card,..or something different. I know of a few out there that are similar in design and function.




Negative-  the 9 line (now they have a 10 line :wacko: ) is for transmitting a pt report over radio.  The ranger card is attached to the casualty.  As soon as I get a copy I will post it here


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 10, 2007)

OK I just had the OIC at the conference send me the "ranger card"  as you can see it is VERY basic, I think it will be in a lightweight laminated card to resist moister, they are thinking of handing this to every person overseas maybe keeping it in an IFAK to be utilized by the first responder and attached to the causality.  This might take the place of the dd-1380.  this is a front/back view, when issued it will be printed on both sides (thus being half the size shown)...


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the DD-1380 on a Palm device (no really suitable out in the field)


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 10, 2007)

and last but not least is the actual hard copy of the 1380 (what is currently used in the field..... sometimes  )


----------

